# Curious about a website



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 12, 2016)

I stumbled across a website that has some of the best prices on raw ingredients, oils, soap making supplies, etc, but they are a wholesale company and the minimum order (unless u wanna pay a $20 fee) is $100 and on top of that I think the shipping was around $18.00. But if the products are of good quality then the minimum order amount and the shipping would still be worth it. Has anyone ordered from new directions aromatics before? I do believe they are based in Canada.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2016)

New Direction is a well known company. If you do a search you will get many hits. However, like any company, be sure to check all available options as well as shipping.  NDA has a good reputation.


----------



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Quite a few bad reviews popped up when I searched for it the first time, but all companies are gonna have some bad reviews. No one is perfect. And honestly I've gotten some of the crappiest products ever off of amazon and eBay that ordering on line makes me nervous. Especially when I have to spend at least $100 to purchase anything.

Update: I just checked my email and I had asked the lady at NDA if there was a way to sample their products without spending $100 and she sent me a coupon code to waive that $2" fee so I can try them out without fear of wasting a ton of money, which was super nice of them!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2016)

Every company will have some issues. Ordering from a reputable company is important.  Some folks have recommended some EBay sellers. I've not ordered from any though so can't speak to that.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2016)

I order most of my EO's from NDA and Liberty Naturals. NDA is a good company if you can deal with the min order. I also buy some from Camden Grey especially when they run a special.


----------



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 12, 2016)

I've got something of a silly question. I was just checking out Liberty naturals and I looked up mango butter and I found some but it was all labeled as a fixed oil. In all my experience that is what I considered a carrier oil, not a butter. Am I just getting the definitions wrong or do they not sell butters?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes it is mango butter which is a fixed oil. Fixed oils do not evaporate like EO's and used as base oils. Forgot to mention LN has great customer service


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 13, 2016)

Typically, a butter (shea, mango, cocoa) is just a carrier oil/fixed oil which is solid at room temp. Though we don't call coconut oil "coconut butter". Sometimes you will see shea oil, which is shea butter with the (I think?) stearic removed so it is liquid at room temp. I've never seen something similar for mango or cocoa butter.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/asideshea-oil.html


----------

